# Starting The Search



## Chagall's mom

Just want to say it made me smile to hear you're thinking and planning ahead as you are. Please have no guilt or remorse; you are NOT looking to replace who Beau was, you are honoring the time he spent with you and wanting another go at with a new poodle friend someday. I found the guidance offered by VIP very useful. I'm sure others will have more to add. If you can attend some dog shows and get to look at some poodles and speak with their handlers and breeders, that may be helpful too. You can check out the calendar of events on the Poodle Club or America website. Also on the AKC site. Best of luck to you!:clover:
PCA Affiliate Clubs: Specialty Shows
American Kennel Club - Dog Shows and Trials


----------



## cookieface

So sorry to hear about Beau's passing. It's never easy to lose a beloved pet.

I can highly recommend Cindy at Beauciel Poodles. She currently has a litter with some white or creams, but I don't know if they are spoken for. She is a lovely woman who I consider a very ethical breeder.

Tintlet has a very good reputation, as well.

If you're willing to drive to SE PA, Joan and Gail at Unique are great breeders who specialize in white. 

Any of those breeders would be able to point you in the direction of other reputable breeders if they don't have puppies right now.


----------



## Joelly

I'm sorry about Beau. It is hard to lose a beloved pet. Someone once told me if you lose a pet, honor them by getting another one. Never to replace but to relive the moments.

Here is a list of breeder: "Standard Poodle Breeders Index" on PoodlesOnline.com!

I used the same website when I was looking for toy poodle. I forward you the list for the Standard poodle.


----------



## 3dogs

I am sorry to hear of Beau's passing. I am so glad though you are not "replacing" Beau. That would end in failure since Beau was 1 of a kind.

I highly suggest you look into Tintlet. I met Gloria recently at a UKC show, not only was she showing in Conformation but also Rally & Obedience. She works her dogs in lots of different rings. I like that she takes the time to not only train her dogs but also works them herself, just doesn't pass them off to a Pro. If I ever wanted a Spoo I would go with Tintlet, a well rounded breeder.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

And there's Wispynook Poodle in Vermont. Home


----------



## PoodleRick

Anybody know anything about Piccolo Home - Piccolo's AKC Standard Poodles. Seems like they haven't updated their site in about a year


----------



## murphys

I'm so sorry for your loss. The grieving process is different for everyone. As others have said, finding a new poodle doesn't take away from your love for Beau, but creates new memories with a new family member. 

My SIL SarahMurphy on this forum has a Tintlet poodle. He is currently sleeping next to me at my house as she had an engagement today. Gloria is well informed and a ethical, knowledgeable breeder. Spike is smart, athletic, is a good representation of the conformation standard, and likes to be with his people. Spike and my poodle Fritz just came in from an hour out in the yard tiring themselves out (It also tired my mother - she was tossing the ball for 1/2 hour )

Just thought I'd give you some feedback on one of the breeders on your list. I'm not as familiar with the others.

Good luck with your search for a new member to welcome to your family circle.


----------



## PoodleRick

Anybody know anything about or have any experience with Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard?


----------



## kcp1227

PoodleRick said:


> Anybody know anything about or have any experience with Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard?


I know he's a member of this forum and has gorgeous poodles.


----------



## Lene

I think it's a good idea to go for a different colour to Beau...

I lost a dog a long time ago, and I immediately went out to find another black dog... I could never take to him, even though he was beautiful and gentle... He just wasn't my dog... Anyway, that was 40 years ago...


----------



## PoodleRick

Lene said:


> *I think it's a good idea to go for a different colour to Beau...*
> 
> I lost a dog a long time ago, and I immediately went out to find another black dog... I could never take to him, even though he was beautiful and gentle... He just wasn't my dog... Anyway, that was 40 years ago...


I agree. Beau was our second black Standard and while I just love that deep dark velvety black I think it's time to go in a different direction. My wife is a curly redhead and I have black hair, well at least the ones that haven't gone gray yet. So we used to tell people that you could tell Beau and Roxy were ours because they had my color and her curls.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I am so proud that you have already started looking for another dog. I think that is always the best for a family hurting after losing a beloved dog. It is a great way to honor the love you had for your fur baby. No guilt!!!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next baby.


----------



## PoodleRick

kcp1227 said:


> I know he's a member of this forum and has gorgeous poodles.


I thought I saw some posts of theirs in a few threads I've searched in. I've been to their website and yes their poodles are beautiful. My only reservation is that it looks like a big operation. Three breeds going at the same time. In the VIP "Evaluating A Breeders Website" PDF that's a red flag. I just want to be very very careful. I also don't want to throw anybody's good reputation under the bus. They're not that far away from me. Summer is almost here. The wife, who's a teacher, and kids will be out of school soon so maybe a field trip is in order.

Rick


----------



## NOLA Standards

I know Terry and his partner John.

Terry is a school teacher. John has a disability and is primary caregiver to their pets. They do indeed have a lovely home, but it is just that...a home - not a kennel.

Terry could probably speak for himself - but I think he has maybe 8 standards.

John loves the Paps and together they have some Have no knees (heehee)
Terry also raises pigeons - has for years.

Their current litter is a singleton pup out of the only AKC GRAND Champion Apricot bitch - Zena and Can Am AKC CH Lumiere's Hot Hot Hot - Robson. 

You could say many things about their program, one being that they are arguably the most successful and recognized red/apricot breeders both Nationally and Internationally. 

You could NOTsay they are a large operation. :alberteinstein:

Over the past 25 - 30 years, they have titled 2 of the 8 (yes, only 8) red Standard AKC CHs. Finished the first and second BBE AKC CHs and have the only apricot female AKC GRAND Champion.

They both are members all breed clubs as well as members of PCA Affiliate clubs - both have served as officers and they are founding members of the ARPC. They are also known as great Mentors - regardless of the time pressures they might be feeling.

Perhaps the highest acknowledgement of their breeding standard is that they are one of the 3 perhaps 4 red standard poodle breeders that PCA Breeder Referral will refer puppy inquiries to.

SOMETIMES, what you read on "how to find a breeder' can be just enough to leave you confused about what you are attempting to research.

Read my posts, and you'll find me to be critical and uncompromising in what I believe the standards of a good breeder to be....

Farley's D is one of the BEST choices you could possibly make if you were searching for a red or apricot standard.


Regards,


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## PoodleRick

Wow. Very impressive, seriously. I hope my question didn't come across like I was implying any improprieties. I sent them an email and John responded saying Terry is at a show and will answer any questions I have upon his return.
Thanks for the info Tabatha. 

Rick


----------



## NOLA Standards

It is is SUCH a great thing that you are researching and learning and carefully selecting your options. 

I think it is the ONLY way to find a puppy.

The flip side though, is that some things inadvertently get lost in translation, and that was my concern, and the reason I spoke up, when you mentioned what you read in VIP and why you might discard Farley's as an option.

Wishing you all the best with your search!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## PoodleRick

Thanks. In a weird twist of fate though, my wife, Isabelle and I were reminiscing about Beau and Roxy before him and it turns out farlysd got some early assistance from Roxy's breeder Connie Rodgers of Denevillette. I found that in another search here on this forum in this thread. http://www.poodleforum.com/27-showing/13524-mentoring-what-your-expericnces-mentor-mentee.html


----------



## momtymztu

schnauzerpoodle said:


> And there's Wispynook Poodle in Vermont. Home


My new boy Dusty (now 7 months old) is a Wispynook poodle and I can't say enough good things about Dianne and Deb his breeders! They do a fabulous job instilling confidence into their babies. They do the health testing, show in conformation, show in obedience, participate in therapy work and in general just have well rounded spoos. They do alot of socialization and noise desensitization with their puppies. Dusty has also been a breeze to house train.

I am from central VA and though they are in VT, they met me in PA to pick up my puppy. My only disappointment in not being able to get to VT was that I wouldn't be able to meet some of Dusty's poodle family-however, they made the trip with a whole carload of poodles. :adore: I meet Dusty's Mom, full litter sister, and a couple of half sisters from a previous litter. All super sweet and well mannered....not to mention beautiful.


----------



## PoodleRick

Thanks for the info. They sound like a good choice. And Dusty is a really good name.


----------



## PoodleRick

So I jumped in and sent emails to:
Luminary Standard Poodles
Beauciel Standard Poodles
Farleys D Standard
Alemir Standards
pepprsb (member name here) from Small Standard Poodles
and
Tintlet

Farleys D, peppereb and Luminary have already responded. We'll see where it goes from here.

Rick


----------



## kcp1227

Great start  good luck and keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface

Glad you contacted some breeders. Let us know what happens!



PoodleRick said:


> Anybody know anything about or have any experience with Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard?


Terry was extremely helpful to me when I was looking for Katie. He was honest, informative, and very generous with his time. His dogs are gorgeous, as well.



NOLA Standards said:


> I know Terry and his partner John.
> 
> Terry is a school teacher. John has a disability and is primary caregiver to their pets. They do indeed have a lovely home, but it is just that...a home - not a kennel.
> 
> Terry could probably speak for himself - but I think he has maybe 8 standards.
> 
> John loves the Paps and together they have some Have no knees (heehee)
> Terry also raises pigeons - has for years.
> 
> Their current litter is a singleton pup out of the only AKC GRAND Champion Apricot bitch - Zena and Can Am AKC CH Lumiere's Hot Hot Hot - Robson.
> 
> You could say many things about their program, one being that they are arguably the most successful and recognized red/apricot breeders both Nationally and Internationally.
> 
> You could NOTsay they are a large operation. :alberteinstein:
> 
> Over the past 25 - 30 years, they have titled 2 of the 8 (yes, only 8) red Standard AKC CHs. Finished the first and second BBE AKC CHs and have the only apricot female AKC GRAND Champion.
> 
> They both are members all breed clubs as well as members of PCA Affiliate clubs - both have served as officers and they are founding members of the ARPC. They are also known as great Mentors - regardless of the time pressures they might be feeling.
> 
> Perhaps the highest acknowledgement of their breeding standard is that they are one of the 3 perhaps 4 red standard poodle breeders that PCA Breeder Referral will refer puppy inquiries to.
> 
> SOMETIMES, what you read on "how to find a breeder' can be just enough to leave you confused about what you are attempting to research.
> 
> Read my posts, and you'll find me to be critical and uncompromising in what I believe the standards of a good breeder to be....
> 
> Farley's D is one of the BEST choices you could possibly make if you were searching for a red or apricot standard.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


Not that it really matters, but I think some of the puppy-buying guidelines tend to be overly conservative. I understand why, but at the same time, I think breeders need to be evaluated on the totality of their work.

There are certain red flags in breeding (e.g., no health screening or animals isolated in kennels 100% of the time), but there are many yellow flags, such as multiple breeding programs, rehoming retired breeding dogs, or using kennels. Those yellow flags may have reasonable, legitimate explanations, but one would never know if they didn't ask questions.

Keep in mind, too, one person's red flag is another's yellow which is another's green. 

Terry and John are a good example. Another breeder, another situation, another rationale, and I would say run far away from a breeder with three different breeds. Terry and John are serious and responsible about their work and because of this, the "red flag" is a non-issue for me.


----------



## PoodleRick

kcp1227 said:


> Great start  good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll definitely keep you guys up to date.


----------



## PoodleRick

cookieface said:


> Glad you contacted some breeders. Let us know what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> Terry was extremely helpful to me when I was looking for Katie. He was honest, informative, and very generous with his time. His dogs are gorgeous, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it really matters, but I think some of the puppy-buying guidelines tend to be overly conservative. I understand why, but at the same time, I think breeders need to be evaluated on the totality of their work.
> 
> There are certain red flags in breeding (e.g., no health screening or animals isolated in kennels 100% of the time), but there are many yellow flags, such as multiple breeding programs, rehoming retired breeding dogs, or using kennels. Those yellow flags may have reasonable, legitimate explanations, but one would never know if they didn't ask questions.
> 
> Keep in mind, too, one person's red flag is another's yellow which is another's green.
> 
> Terry and John are a good example. Another breeder, another situation, another rationale, and I would say run far away from a breeder with three different breeds. Terry and John are serious and responsible about their work and because of this, the "red flag" is a non-issue for me.


At this point I have no reservations about a Farleys D poodle.


----------



## cookieface

PoodleRick said:


> At this point I have no reservations about a Farleys D poodle.


Hope I didn't come across as rude. :embarrassed: I have no reservations about Katie's breeder, but always like to hear good things about her.


----------



## PoodleRick

cookieface said:


> *Hope I didn't come across as rude.* :embarrassed: I have no reservations about Katie's breeder, but always like to hear good things about her.


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## PoodleRick

Forgot to put them on the list but I also emailed Piccolo Standards


----------



## CT Girl

It is good you voiced your reservations so people could respond. Normally more than one breed would be a red flag for me as well but if I was looking for standard Farleys D would be on my short list. It is so nice to see you are doing your homework.


----------



## PoodleRick

Yeah, they really seem like a very trustworthy, reputable breeder. Looking forward to hearing back from them again. John responded Saturday saying Terry was a show in Carlyle and if I could make it up there I could see the Poodles and talk to him. He said Terry would get back to upon his return.


----------



## PoodleRick

Anyone have any experience or info about Saratoga Standards in N.C.?
Saratoga Standards

Is this thread getting too long? Should I ask this question in a separate thread?

Thanks for all the help everyone
Rick


----------



## PoodleRick

PoodleRick said:


> So I jumped in and sent emails to:
> Luminary Standard Poodles
> Beauciel Standard Poodles
> Farleys D Standard
> Alemir Standards
> pepprsb (member name here) from Small Standard Poodles
> and
> Tintlet
> 
> Farleys D, peppereb and Luminary have already responded. We'll see where it goes from here.
> 
> Rick


Emailed Maryland Standard Poodle, and Valentine in Delaware. alemir and Tintlet have since responded but haven't heard back from Beauciel yet.


----------



## CT Girl

Have you started to narrow the field down a bit?


----------



## PoodleRick

CT Girl said:


> Have you started to narrow the field down a bit?


Yes, Alemir is out. Also for timing reasons Tintlet is out. They aren't going to breed until next spring. I just can't wait that long. We may be going down to Fredericksburg to visit Victoria at Luninary this Saturday. Farleys D is still in as they just breed one of theirs. So we'll see. I really really wish Beauciel would get back to me. They may have pups ready to go within the next couple of weeks.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick

I don't know if I'm being impatient or what but I didn't think it was going to be this difficult. I mean I didn't think it would be like going to the mall but I thought there would be some standards out there. Right now it looks like they either just sold the last one or didn't breed this time around or just bred and they won't be ready till Septemberish. I think it's going to be a long summer.


----------



## PoodleRick

Or several emails haven't been returned. :-(


----------



## kcp1227

Of those that haven't yet responded to email, I think you'd do well to call them. Sometimes emails go to the spam folder. Some breeders respond better to phone calls than email. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

True but a couple of them don't have a number on their site. Which I can understand because its their home phone. But on a third hand I used to run a photography business out of the house and I posted my number so.....


----------



## 3dogs

I know of a breeder here in NC, Raison that has at least 4 older Spoo soups for sale. I believed she has 3 males & a female. They look to be about 5 months if age. Her mom took I'll so the pups finding homes was not top priority. To me they look White. Anyway I can give you the photos & # if you are interested. I know she shows her Toys in Conformation. If you are on Facebook I cab give you her page.


----------



## peppersb

As I just mentioned in another thread, an ultrasound showed that Cammie is not pregnant. I wish that we could provide a pup for Rick and his family, but unfortunately we can't. All the best to PoodleRick in his search.


----------



## PoodleRick

peppersb said:


> As I just mentioned in another thread, an ultrasound showed that Cammie is not pregnant. I wish that we could provide a pup for Rick and his family, but unfortunately we can't. All the best to PoodleRick in his search.


Thanks Anne I appreciate it.


----------



## PoodleRick

3dogs said:


> I know of a breeder here in NC, Raison that has at least 4 older Spoo soups for sale. I believed she has 3 males & a female. They look to be about 5 months if age. Her mom took I'll so the pups finding homes was not top priority. To me they look White. Anyway I can give you the photos & # if you are interested. I know she shows her Toys in Conformation. If you are on Facebook I cab give you her page.


Not sure I know what Spoo soups are. I know what a Spoo is but not hip to the soup part. But heck yeah send me all the info you have. 

I should mention that I'm going to visit Victoria at Luminary in Fredericksburg Saturday to see her beautiful Velvet. I told the family about my idea and they all want to come. I thought for sure my 16 and 18 year old son and daughter would have other plans but go figure.


----------



## momtymztu

According to their website, Marquis Standard Poodles in Richmond, Va has a blue male puppy available...DOB 2/19/13. Don't know how up to date the site is and I don't know much about this breeder but I thought I'd mention it. I do plan on meeting her this weekend or next week to take a look at my boy about having her show groom him for me...seemed very nice on the phone. 

Good luck on your search...


----------



## PoodleRick

momtymztu said:


> According to their website, Marquis Standard Poodles in Richmond, Va has a blue male puppy available...DOB 2/19/13. Don't know how up to date the site is and I don't know much about this breeder but I thought I'd mention it. I do plan on meeting her this weekend or next week to take a look at my boy about having her show groom him for me...seemed very nice on the phone.
> 
> Good luck on your search...


Just went to their site. Nice looking poodles. I see they do genetic testing but didn't see anything about hips, eyes, SA, or Von Willebrands. I should contact them to make sure. I walked away from a super cute 16 week old black spoo because the breeder did the genetic tests but not the others. Probably why I'm feeling so low today.


----------



## momtymztu

PoodleRick said:


> Just went to their site. Nice looking poodles. I see they do genetic testing but didn't see anything about hips, eyes, SA, or Von Willebrands. I should contact them to make sure. I walked away from a super cute 16 week old black spoo because the breeder did the genetic tests but not the others. Probably why I'm feeling so low today.


Like I said, I don't know anything personally about this breeder yet, we've only spoken briefly about grooming but if you don't get anywhere by email, I do have her current cell number. (Which came from my first calling the wrong number, which is still listed on the local poodle club's breeder referral-whoever answered that number was nice enough to give me the correct one.) 

Try not to get too discouraged, the right puppy will come along and you'll have no doubt!


----------



## Lene

PoodleRick said:


> Not sure I know what Spoo soups are.


I know chicken soups... Spoo soups? must have been a spelling mistake... At least I hope so... lolol


----------



## PoodleRick

Lene said:


> I know chicken soups... Spoo soups? must have been a spelling mistake... At least I hope so... lolol


Yeah, I'm guessing auto correct.


----------



## PoodleRick

momtymztu said:


> Like I said, I don't know anything personally about this breeder yet, we've only spoken briefly about grooming but if you don't get anywhere by email, I do have her current cell number. (Which came from my first calling the wrong number, which is still listed on the local poodle club's breeder referral-whoever answered that number was nice enough to give me the correct one.)
> 
> Try not to get too discouraged, the right puppy will come along and you'll have no doubt!


Thanks for helping out.


----------



## PaddleAddict

PoodleRick said:


> Just went to their site. Nice looking poodles. I see they do genetic testing but didn't see anything about hips, eyes, SA, or Von Willebrands. I should contact them to make sure. I walked away from a super cute 16 week old black spoo because the breeder did the genetic tests but not the others. Probably why I'm feeling so low today.


Don't feel low. You are doing this the right way to ensure you get a healthy, well-adjusted puppy. 

I know that I thank god every single day for allowing me to end up with the EXACT poodle I did end up with. I almost ended up with a different one and thank god it was this one. He is my heart dog, he is me and my husband's LIFE. I cannot imagine having any other dog. I would have waited five more years if it meant having this poodle. Try to be patient and the universe will bring you the exact right poodle at the exact right time, I promise.


----------



## PoodleRick

Just spent three fantastic hours at Luminary. Victoria was just wonderful. Lots of info. Everything very organized. All the testing info on the dogs right there in a file cabinet where we were hanging out with the dogs. In very short order it felt like were talking to a friend we've know for ever. And the poodles. Holy cow what beautiful dogs with wonderful temperaments: Sweet, friendly, playful with the ability to calm down in short order and just be. I also was very happy to see several generations. There was a 5 month old pup, a couple of one to two year olds, a couple of two to three year olds a five year old and an eleven year old, and they all looked great. Can you tell I'm impressed? I think I've found my breeder.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oooh, I love a happy ending and a new beginning! Hope this proves to be both the end of your breeder search, and the beginning of long, happy relationship with a new wonderful spoo. Lots of us really hoping to see that happen for you. (Could be our collective "poodle power" is working!):clover::dog:


----------



## PoodleRick

Chagall's mom said:


> Oooh, I love a happy ending and a new beginning! Hope this proves to be both the end of your breeder search, and the beginning of long, happy relationship with a new wonderful spoo. Lots of us really hoping to see that happen for you. *(Could be our collective "poodle power" is working!)*:clover::dog:


I believe, I believe. 

Seriously, thank you and everybody here who has helped and supported me through this. I really was a lost puppy when I got here. And just because I got the help I needed doesn't mean I'll disappear. Because this place was helpful I'll stay here and help others who need it to the extent that I can. Today really was the best day I've had in a long time

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hooray for you!!!!!! And glad you aren't going to desert us too! Fingers crossed we'll be seeing some 'baby pictures' soon Hahaha!!!


----------



## peppersb

Hey! Congratulations!!! I looked at Luminary's web site and I really like the way she describes her breeding program. Sounds fantastic. Thanks for sharing your experience.

So when's your pup coming?


----------



## PoodleRick

peppersb said:


> Hey! Congratulations!!! I looked at Luminary's web site and I really like the way she describes her breeding program. Sounds fantastic. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> So when's your pup coming?


She just bred her Velvet to a silver. I for get his name. She found out there are four pups in the oven. Probably browns as she said the silver carries the brown gene. We went there looking for browns but I gotta tell ya her blacks were just spectacular and reminded us just how much we loved our Roxy and Beau. She said her next breeding will be her Mondo and Mary, both blacks. So we're going to wait for that breeding. Unless there is a black in this litter then we'll take one of those. So the short answer is either September or around New Years.


----------



## Chagall's mom

PoodleRick said:


> next breeding will be her Mondo and Mary, both blacks. So we're going to wait for that breeding. Unless there is a black in this litter then we'll take one of those. So the short answer is either September or around New Years.


We'll just keep the champagne on ice until then! :cheers:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Congratulations on your successful search, and will look forward to seeing the new pup when it arrives!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am so very happy for you!! Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## fjm

I'm so glad it is all working out for you - keep us posted on puppy progress!


----------



## PoodleRick

fjm said:


> I'm so glad it is all working out for you - keep us posted on puppy progress!


Definitely.


----------



## PoodleRick

Sending deposit check today. The deal is if there is a black puppy from Velvet and the silver sire then we get that one. If no black pups in this litter(not sure if the silver carries the black gene) then we wait for her Mondo/Mary breeding. Both of them are black. 
YAY


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

HUGE congrats!!


----------



## CT Girl

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetp

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## PoodleRick

So we made a small change in the deal and Victoria was cool with it. After talking it over with Isabelle and the kids we're gonna wait for the Mondo/Merry breeding. Merry reminded us so much of our Roxy. She had this calm, regal, princess quality to her and Mondo was all frat boy which was just like Beau. So it looks like Christmas/New Years is when we'll have our pup.
I don't normally wish for time to fly but......


----------



## Chagall's mom

PoodleRick said:


> So it looks like Christmas/New Years is when we'll have our pup.
> I don't normally wish for time to fly but......


Knowing that :santaclaus: will bring you a spoo pup is mighty exciting, small wonder you want time to accelerate! This gives us all something extra to look forward to this holiday season.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I'm sorry I'm so late in getting to this thread. But big, congratulations. I am positive you will be glad you waited to get all you want. It sounds like a perfect match for you. I know you'll be counting off the days, which is hard. But I bet well worth the wait. Can't wait for puppy pictures!

I'm also in the midst of searching for a breeder and it can be very trying, but patience will prevail, no doubt about it.

I'm very happy that you've found yourself a future poodle baby. :beerclank::biggrin:


----------



## PoodleRick

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm sorry I'm so late in getting to this thread. But big, congratulations. I am positive you will be glad you waited to get all you want. It sounds like a perfect match for you. I know you'll be counting off the days, which is hard. But I bet well worth the wait. Can't wait for puppy pictures!
> 
> I'm also in the midst of searching for a breeder and it can be very trying, but patience will prevail, no doubt about it.
> 
> I'm very happy that you've found yourself a future poodle baby. :beerclank::biggrin:


Thanks Poodlebeguiled. It really does sound perfect. It also feels right. Don't know what it is but it just does. I'm also trying to figure out a way to get back down to see her dogs again. I wonder if I offered some photography she'll take me up on it. I mean I am a professional.:tongue1:. I mean, any excuse to get back down there besides: Can I just come hang out?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I bet she wouldn't mind at all if you came for a visit or two. It's natural to want to see the mom and other dogs. And I think breeders should expect buyers to want to visit and see their dogs. So, just come up with a good excuse. I think the photography angle could really work. lol. Seriously though. That's cool that you are a pro. You could give her some nice photos.


----------



## PoodleRick

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I bet she wouldn't mind at all if you came for a visit or two. It's natural to want to see the mom and other dogs. And I think breeders should expect buyers to want to visit and see their dogs. So, just come up with a good excuse. I think the photography angle could really work. lol. Seriously though. That's cool that you are a pro. You could give her some nice photos.


Thanks. Dad is down there to.


----------



## peppersb

PoodleRick said:


> Thanks Poodlebeguiled. It really does sound perfect. It also feels right. Don't know what it is but it just does. I'm also trying to figure out a way to get back down to see her dogs again. I wonder if I offered some photography she'll take me up on it. I mean I am a professional.:tongue1:. I mean, any excuse to get back down there besides: Can I just come hang out?


You are a photographer! Wonderful. I think we can look forward to lots and lots of photos of your puppy! I love seeing the photos of some of the better PF photographers--Jacamar, Rain, Outwest, and I'm sure there are others that I'm not thinking of right now.

I am so glad that you found a breeder that feels so right. I'm guessing that the breeder would be happy to have a few visits. Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I enjoy seeing the photos shared by all members. And *PoodleRick*, I'm sure your breeder of choice would enjoy seeing _you,_ camera in hand or not.:camera: It's been my experience a good breeder encourages and fosters a relationship with her (or his) puppy buyers. It often starts well before the birth of the pup, and lasts even after they've crossed the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow: I'd welcome any tips you'd care to share as a professional photographer. Lots of those with black poodles say it's difficult for them to get good pictures, some of us are challenged in getting those exciting motion shots and only manage to capture a tail or paw in the photo.:bootyshake: We can help you pass the time until your new spoo pup arrives by picking your photographer's brain! By now you know our poodle pack is the picture of resourcefulness and fun! Do you feel a picture taking thread coming on?


----------



## PoodleRick

You know how in an earlier post of mine I said that it just "feels" right at Luminary but didn't know why? Well just for the heck of it I did a search on the Poodle Pedigree site for the sire Mondo, full name, AM CH Luminary Black Velvet Son'Lo ReDel Mondo. It turns out that Mondo's great great great grandfather on his fathers side is AM CH Denevillette Willie Wonka, who was my first Spoo's, Roxy's, father. And Roxy was Beau's great Aunt. So it's all connected and I really really like that idea.


----------



## PoodleRick

Chagall's mom said:


> I enjoy seeing the photos shared by all members. And *PoodleRick*, I'm sure your breeder of choice would enjoy seeing _you,_ camera in hand or not.:camera: It's been my experience a good breeder encourages and fosters a relationship with her (or his) puppy buyers. It often starts well before the birth of the pup, and lasts even after they've crossed the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow: I'd welcome any tips you'd care to share as a professional photographer. Lots of those with black poodles say it's difficult for them to get good pictures, some of us are challenged in getting those exciting motion shots and only manage to capture a tail or paw in the photo.:bootyshake: We can help you pass the time until your new spoo pup arrives by picking your photographer's brain! By now you know our poodle pack is the picture of resourcefulness and fun! * Do you feel a picture taking thread coming on?*


Sure, let me get what I do in a "work flow" kinda thing. It's really all about exposure and if the camera you're using has the ability to shoot in a RAW format and if you have the software to work with the RAW files.


----------



## plr

Congrats on your successful search, now the hard part -- the wait. I think you need to make a few visits. That will make the time go a little faster. And any helpful hints with taking pics of black poos would be appreciated.


----------



## PoodleRick

plr said:


> Congrats on your successful search, now the hard part -- the wait. I think you need to make a few visits. That will make the time go a little faster. *And any helpful hints with taking pics of black poos would be appreciated.*


Will do.


----------



## PoodleRick

Victoria at Luminary sent me a couple of pics of Mondo. He's going to sire my future puppy. 





All I can say is WOW what a beautiful Spoo.


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a regal looking sire-to-be!! Ooh, the waiting is hard, but the pay-off will surely be stupendous!:clover:


----------



## PoodleRick

Regal, that's just what I was thinking. I love how "up on his toes" he is in the first pic


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Oh, he has beautiful feet! I love a poodle with pretty toes. (I think I have a poodle feet fetish LOL!)


----------



## PoodleRick

A couple pics of Mom. Her name is Merry since she was born on Christmas day.





With her pups.


----------



## Chagall's mom

She's lovely! I bet she 'makes merry' wherever she goes!!


----------



## PoodleRick

Waiting for this litter just may make this the longest 6 months ever


----------



## Chagall's mom

PoodleRick said:


> Waiting for this litter just may make this the longest 6 months ever


Completely understandable! It's like being reggers:! We can work up a list of things for you to do in the meantime. Have you read "In Search of Lost Time" by Marcel Proust yet? (4,211 pages, 7 volumes) That will get you started!


----------



## PoodleRick

Chagall's mom said:


> Completely understandable! It's like being reggers:! We can work up a list of things for you to do in the meantime. Have you read "In Search of Lost Time" by Marcel Proust yet? (4,211 pages, 7 volumes) That will get you started!


Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Carley's Mom

You could clean the garage and attic...


----------



## peppersb

PoodleRick said:


> You know how in an earlier post of mine I said that it just "feels" right at Luminary but didn't know why? Well just for the heck of it I did a search on the Poodle Pedigree site for the sire Mondo, full name, AM CH Luminary Black Velvet Son'Lo ReDel Mondo. It turns out that Mondo's great great great grandfather on his fathers side is AM CH Denevillette Willie Wonka, who was my first Spoo's, Roxy's, father. And Roxy was Beau's great Aunt. So it's all connected and I really really like that idea.


We're related!!! Cammie's great great great grandfather is also Denevillette Willie Wonka, and Mondo and Cammie also share a great grandfather (Ravendune Versace). So Cammie and Mondo are second cousins! Unfortunately, Willie Wonka produced more than his share of health issues (see phrdatabase.com). However, he is far enough back in both of our pedigrees that I'm not concerned and don't think you should be either. Sounds like you have found a fabulous pup-to-be and the relationship makes it extra fun. Love Chagall's Mom's thoughts about being reggers:!


----------



## PoodleRick

Carley's Mom said:


> You could clean the garage and attic...


Ha. Not gonna happen.


----------



## PoodleRick

peppersb said:


> We're related!!! Cammie's great great great grandfather is also Denevillette Willie Wonka, and Mondo and Cammie also share a great grandfather (Ravendune Versace). So Cammie and Mondo are second cousins! Unfortunately, Willie Wonka produced more than his share of health issues (see phrdatabase.com). However, he is far enough back in both of our pedigrees that I'm not concerned and don't think you should be either. Sounds like you have found a fabulous pup-to-be and the relationship makes it extra fun. Love Chagall's Mom's thoughts about being reggers:!


Oh, I didn't know he produced pups with problems. That's really too bad because when I met him he was such a beautiful Spoo. I'm not worried either but ill check the data base anyway


----------



## Carley's Mom

Time flies when you stay busy....lol


----------



## whome?

Will you get another girl or another boy?


----------



## PoodleRick

I've had one of each so there is no real preference. But we'll see as the time gets closer.


----------



## whome?

Out of curiosity, from what breeder did you get Roxy and Beau and why didn't you go back to that breeder?


----------



## PoodleRick

Hi whome,
Roxy was a from Denevillette. Connie Rodgers died in 2003. If I have the story right, and I probebly don't, what was left of her line wound up going to some other breeders. Some local, some not. Beau came from Seamist which was owned by Don Adams and Judy Cooksie. I think I spelled that right. I think they still breed and show. Beau wound up being a great dog but he started out kinda rough. Lots of behavioral issues. I worked him through all those and people who met him past the age of three would never know he was a fearful dog with the fear aggression. So obviously Denevillette was out and so was Seamist for other reasons. Luckily I found Victoria at Luminary. I think she has a really good program going down there. She shows a lot and she fully health tests all her breeding dogs. Which is only a couple of each sex. And she's only 90 minutes way from me which is a big plus.


----------

